# neon tetra constantly stuck in colleseum decoration



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

my neon tetra keeps getting stuck in my colleseum decoration. why?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Define "stuck". Is he wedging himself in a crevice, or is he getting into the inside and can't find his way out?

Might want to look at replacing the decoration...


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

stuck under it


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Under it? Can't you sink it into your gravel a little more so he can't get under it?

Also how many neon's do you have? They need to be in groups or they will always hide.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

2. I want more


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

You need to arrange any ornaments so that they are safe for fish. I agree if you only have one or two neons they are more likely to hide and get stuck while doing it. I have one school of twelve and every once in a while one will separate and hide in a corner. They just try to get as deep as possible into a corner or in a secure space. They don't think about how they will get out. Like a cat up a tree.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Tiny tetra psychology 101 - you are that small, surrounded by huge predatory fish, large water insects, hunting snakes and quick diving birds. You survive by living in huge groups, confusing predators by your numbers and group movement. 

Your giant shoal is gone. There is one other fish. What ate the others? Where is this terrible predator? 

You are adapted, and wired to live in a flooded forest, or in grasses and plants. But they are gone. Your shoal is gone, your cover is gone, there are no floating plants or trees to shade the water against birds and whoah, there is a fake Coliseum to hide under. Where are you going to go to feel safe?

With half a dozen of your kind, you'll be able to interact socially. You'll be able to feel like maybe you are just a small group cut off from the mainstream and waiting to reconnect. You will see birds aren't eating your companions, and that there aren't pike cichlids across the room behind the sofa. You'll relax and stop trying to hide to save your life.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

thanks. Im adding 2 more soon and until then Ive removed it.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

we have discussed this in chat several times..get more tetras and more plants for them to feel comfortable in their enviroment. 

Rick


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

ok


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Worse case...remove the decoration. Get lots of moss...Neons love it.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

I have some java want some xmas


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

got 2 more plus 2 rummynose doing great


----------

